# Snuggle Bums



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww! So sweet! I love the last pic......


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

They look like they love each other! Great pictures!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww loves!!!!


----------

